# مواصفات ورشة لطلاب الهندسة (ميكانيكا أنتاج )



## sohil9999 (25 أبريل 2012)

يا شباب لو تكرمتم من يمتلك معلومات عن كيفية تصميم ورشة لطلاب الهندسة (ميكانيكا إنتاج ) ان يعرض هزا الموضوع فى عجالة لانو انا محتاج شديد خالص ليهو وشكرا........


----------



## مليحة (15 مايو 2013)

ىرىرى


----------

